
The Power of Talk: Who Gets Heard and Why (1995) - imartin2k
https://hbr.org/1995/09/the-power-of-talk-who-gets-heard-and-why
======
skilled
How the heck did we both decide to submit this today? Hahahaha

~~~
imartin2k
Haha interesting indeed :)

